# Pregnant molly? with photos.



## baumab3 (Mar 1, 2011)

are these 2 pregnant?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the second picture the one on the left its hard to tell but the gold dust molly on the right def looks like she could be pregnant.


----------



## baumab3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Should I just let her be? I just got them today.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh yeah just let them be they dont look like they are ready to pop or anything so no need to worry yet. they are almost always pregnant so its no suprise lol. what other fish are in the tank. if you have no predators and soom good hiding places i would just leave them be and let the babies grow up in the tank and not waist the time/money on a breeding net.


----------



## baumab3 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have fiddler crabs, but they aren't messing with the fish. There are some fake plants. I also put tunnels under the rocks. for fish and crabs to hide ha


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the crabs may eat the baby fish when they start getting bigger but they will eventually get your fish most likely. Ive seen fidler crabs grab fish when they come by then sit and rip them apart eating them alive.


----------



## baumab3 (Mar 1, 2011)

I stare at my fish alot lol. The crabs wont go back in the water so i might have to get rid of one or the other. I put salt in the water for the crabs but it might not be right salt.


----------



## baumab3 (Mar 1, 2011)

But my tank is set up pretty funny. Idk just experimenting.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

well with mollys a lot of people will use aquarium salt. but i believe the fidlers are brackish so you should be using evaporated sea salt made for fish aquariums to turn their water brackish. but the mollys will actually do much better in brackish water so the evaporated sea salt will work for them as well just make sure to check your levels.


----------



## hifinpanda (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah mollies actaully really like salt alot more than say a platy. if she is preganant you want to make sure you keep that up for her stress level. sometimes the stress of actaully having the babies can be fatal if your have a new tank and your water quality isnt up to par. other than that just keep an eye out. the babies are super tiny and super cute! if and when she does they make little fern looking plants that they can hide in. but i wouldnt count on them surviving. its hard to keep em in big tanks.


----------



## baumab3 (Mar 1, 2011)

ha alright thank you


----------



## baumab3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Update: 
Today I went to Petexpo. I got Instant Ocean Sea Salt. How much do I put in? my tank is a 10g. But I only have about 6g in there because I also have fiddler crabs. I would like to make it so that 4 mollies(I just bought my dalmation male today) and my 5 fiddler crabs can both go in the water. Because currently my crabs hate the water. I also just got a plant today for the pregnant molly. 
*How much salt should I put in??*


----------



## baumab3 (Mar 1, 2011)

http://sn133w.snt133.mail.live.com/...0|0|0|0||&maxwidth=220&maxheight=160&size=Att


----------



## baumab3 (Mar 1, 2011)

My gold mollie died last night. I opened her up and she did have many babies in her


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Even though it's too late, for a SG (Specific Gravity) of about 1.008, you would add two cups of salt in your ten gallon. I'm not positive that's what a molly would like, but you get the picture.


----------



## baumab3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well my tank only has about 5 gallons in there. My rocks are all on the left side for the crabs and the other is just open water for the mollies. So its only half water. so the crabs don't get out of the tank and than the fish are still okay in 5 gallons.


----------



## baumab3 (Mar 1, 2011)

this is my tank


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's really cool. I had always wanted to something like that with my snake...


----------



## baumab3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ya only 1 fish died so far.. Still have 5 crabs, 2 female mollies, and 1 male molly


----------

